# Insomnia/ Fatigue club



## mwb3779

So it was mentioned in another thread that we should start an insomnia / fatigue club.  I'll be happy to start this club.  

It seems I have been up for the last week almost straight.  It's a little crazy.  I have been trying all kinds of different things.  I've tried just laying there with my eyes closed, the clock turned away from me.  I've tired going for a quick walk, laying down opposite in my bed (laying down with my head at the footboard instead of the headboard).  I've tired reading a good book and a boring book.  No luck there with either.  I've tried the internet (that's almost crazy to try because I can just go on there and stay for a while and not even notice the time).  I've tried sleeping on different couches.  I've tried sleeping in the recliner.  Nothing seems to work until I am so exhausted that my body just gives up.

For the last couple of nights what I have been doing is just continuing my day like its not the middle of the night.  About 5 or 6 am or so I try laying down again after being up for 18 to 20 hours.  I'll turn the lights out and then play a brain teaser of a game on my phone and hold my arms up over my head to wear off whatever energy is left.  Takes about 20 or 30 mins then I just can't keep my eyes open anymore and then I pass out.  Sometime after that I get the next round of the restroom visits and then at 10 or 11 I'm back up and ready to go again.  It seems as if I'm just making the motions everyday and not getting any better.  

There are those days when I'm ok with the few precious hours of sleep I do get, then there are those days when I'm so tired I can't sleep.  I just lay around and don't want to do anything.  Not even eat or watch TV.  I know that I need to eat, I've been there.  I ate very little for a couple months and lost 95 lbs in the process.  I went from being a rather large boy 6' 4" 347 lbs in September 09 to 252 lbs at the end of October 09 and in the hospital.  I just didn't want to eat or drink.  It was crazy to everyone who knows me.  I had never been that tired in my life.  Even now with the meds I'm on the pain makes very hard to do normal things.  There are times if I have to be out, its easier to use a cane.  Why is it so tiring?  It's not like I'm doing a lot of strenuous exercise.

If you have any of these types of issues, please let post them here.  If you have any advice on what to do with the insomnia or fatigue.  If you are taking any sleeping meds, what are they?  Do they work?  I'm taking Ambein CR.  Dr said for to take a half tab of a 12.5 mg tab.  Said that that small of a dose wouldn't interact with my other meds.   I've read some things on the internet saying Lunesta works better than Ambein CR.  Anyone know?  Any idea on how to get the energy to do everyday tasks?  

My meds are 1200mg of Asacol 3 times a day or 1500mg Sulfasalazine 3 times a day.  100mg of 6 mp once aday.  20mg of Prednisone once a day.  Prilosec 20mg once a day.  7.5 mg of Glipizide 5mg in the AM 2.5mg in the PM.  6.25mg of Ambein CR.  40 mg of Fluoxetine once a day.  10mg of Oxycodone for pain every 4 hours as needed.  100mg of Colace twice a day.  And a multivitamin once a day.  

Seems like a lot to me.  I don't know, what do you think?  Think its the meds is why I can't sleep or feel like crap some days.
:confused2: :ybatty: :confused2: :ybatty:   :depressed:


----------



## imisspopcorn

I took an awesome nap this afternoon....We  were outside in the cold at my daughters' soccer tournament all morning. I slept terrible last night. I actually feel like I can tackle some laundry...yipee! We will see what happens tonight. I've been on tons of meds like you in the past..currently I'm only taking Remicade, Asacol, Zoloft and vitamins....I know that prednisone has always messed with my sleep in the past.


----------



## shazamataz

I am always tided too, have been for years, even way before Crohns this past July. It got WAY worse though aftre diagnosis and I think the steroids have played a huge part as I was having really bad sleep problems up til the last couple of weeks. Pred does not let you rest and sleeping is near impossible in my experience. I was at a point of not being able to sleep more that 2 hours at a stretch, even with sleeping pills. And the fatigue was far worse than anything I'd had before, to the point of some days not functioning at all, not even being able to focus on the TV like you said.
Seems to be improving now FINALLY (am at 7.5 mg pred) and I actually get about 6 hours proper sleep as opposed to 2-4 like before. Still exhausted but not nearly as badly!


----------



## mwb3779

I get that totally.  I'm not sure if I will have to go back up on the prednisone yet.  I don't think I getting a whole lot better right now.  If I do I will end up having to go on insulin because of how high it spikes my blood sugar.  I'm just wondering if I should just give up on the sleep and do whatever at this point.  

Shaz what kind of sleeping pills did you take?


----------



## shazamataz

the pills they gave me were called zopiclone (I think?) apparantly only short acting. The doc didn;t want to give me anything heavier. Problems was they made me go to sleep but not STAY asleep! Very frustrating! Hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## mwb3779

Probably Zolpedium.  Its the same as Ambein.  So funny I took Ambien and I'm not even tired and now I'm watching a commercial saying how well it works.  Boo.


----------



## shazamataz

Definately Zopiclone, just had a look, but I am in New Zealand so maybe under a different name? Definately helped me get to sleep but not for long!
I understand your frustration. In the last few montsh I've spent hours lying in bed unable to sleep and knowing I have to get up the next morning. It's horrible!


----------



## mwb3779

Just looked it up, it's called Lunesta here.  I have heard that is a great go to sleep drug. I'll have to ask my dr about it.


----------



## shazamataz

Worth a shot, definately GETS you to sleep!


----------



## fantasia

The more i dont sleep the more sick i get! But then the more i am awake the more pain i feel.
Cant win either way BUT my boyfriend bought me a  new computer and set me up with games that i love, it helps for a couple of hours but then movies are my next resort when my eyes start to go square from the computer. 
Why not try some things like that


----------



## mwb3779

Maybe they could combine some drugs to help me get to sleep and then another to stay asleep?  What I wouldn't give for 8 hours of unbroken sleep.  Its 2 am here and I'm wide awake.  I've been up since 10 am after sleeping only 4 hours.


----------



## mwb3779

I'm still awake.  I hate this.


----------



## beth

I prefer good old fashioned temazepam. The other ones, Zopiclone/etc made me feel worse the next day, and often didn't work. 

The trick I have found is that my body sleep clock gets out of sync, so it needs a kick back. So I take the temazepam on at least 3 nights running. But not more than about 5. Haven't needed 5nights in a row for years now. 

General medics, GP/PCP? dont like prescribing it as it's addictive and easily abused.


----------



## crazycanuck

Unfortunately mike I know what your going through just passing midnight now and I was wide awake at 6 am this morning on the toliet after a 5 hour sleep night the night before. Tomorrow I jst know as my body is still accustomed to waking up at 7 for school I'm sure I will be awake atleat by that time  I sometimes do situps/pushups at this point to wear off energy and feel really sleepy however tonight I feel very tired but everytime my head has hit the pillow I feel uncomfortable and all day today I've had stomach pains which are still going and for some reason with my tummy pains they actually feel worse when I lay down....so for now I'm up posting and reading and learning.


----------



## mwb3779

Crazy I'm so with you on that.  Except I'm on the east coast.  Add 3 hours.  Went to bed yesterday morning at about 7 am and got up at 11.  Been going ever since.  I talked to my dr today about increasing my ambein to a full pill.  We'll see its almost 3:30 am and it seems like mid afternoon for me...


----------



## farm

I hate in-zombia and fatigue!!  But for some reason they are both living with me!


----------



## mwb3779

That's funny, they live me with me too!!    They don't even pay any rent.


----------



## imisspopcorn

I wish you all sweet dreams tonight.....


----------



## mwb3779

lucky


----------



## imisspopcorn

I'm wide awake, but I'm about to suck down some Benadryl....I still wish you all sweet dreams even if I don't have them.


----------



## mwb3779

That may be my next step.


----------



## drew_wymore

I just prefer to say that I'm up because my sister lives in Japan so my schedule mirrors the day time in her part of the world ;-)


----------



## My Butt Hurts

^^^ Which work out nicely for us East coasters, mmhmm...


----------



## mwb3779

I got to sleep before midnight!!  Woke up at 4:30 am, but I slept at a normal time!!  Yea!!  Just thought I would share some good news for me.


----------



## shazamataz

Yay for you Mike! It's the small victories right?


----------



## mwb3779

Yes it is.


----------



## Guestly

I'm joining the club!

Before I got diagnosed with Crohn's I was one of those people people who could sleep anywhere.  I needed my sleep, but that was just the way I was, and I could get it whenever I wanted - I even won an award for taking a nap during my finals at uni!

Now though, I am exhausted, and yet I can't sleep... I find it the most alien feeling, having all my life been able to catch a few zzz's any place any time... now I watch 2, 3 4am tick by on the clock as I toss and turn, and then spend my days in a daze because I am so mongied!

The only solution so far that I have found is to completely swamp myself in duvets with a heat pad on my belly, thermals under my PJs, and a woolly hat on... I don't think I actually fall asleep - I think I pass out from the heat!  When I wake up later I am usually drenched in sweat (classy), but at least I will have caught up on an hour...

I am reluctant to get sleeping tablets from the doc...I am already worried about the amount of tramadol I take every day and how dependent on it I am...

Lishyloo


----------



## mwb3779

Welcome to the club!!  I would at least ask the dr about sleeping help.  Having insomnia really sucks.  Then being tired at the same time is worse.  Take the clock and turn it around so you can't see it.  I've down the overheating thing too, it works or at least you do pass out from the heat.  Is tramadol the sleeping pills you got before?


----------



## Guestly

Hey Mike - Tramadol are painkillers - I take 8 tramadol and 8 paracetamol per day... aong with all the pred, calcium, supplements... I reckon most Crohnies must rattle as well as al the other dogy noises and yawning sounds we make!


----------



## Shoeless

I Just took a sleep test last night and they said I have Apenea and Narcolepsy. Wow, in addition to all the other goodies crohns has given me. I have Ambein, I don't take a lot, also for my spondilois and athritis they give me percacet and darvacet.


----------



## Miss Rose

Can I join the party ? I was still awake at 2.30am last night due to pred.  Not too bad compared to many on here but I am exhausted today after being at work all day.  Don't feel much like sleeping yet but can't stand the thought of hours laying awake.  Starting to taper soon so hppeful this won't last long.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Welcome Miss Rose....We feel your pain.


----------



## Miss Rose

Thanks imisspopcorn - just ate some chocolate too and have a pain in the belly - bummer.


----------



## CrohnieCarolyn

Can I join too?  I have the fatigue the worst ... I've been sleeping okay for a nice change these past few days but I am sooooooooo tired during the day still - it is like I didn't get ANY sleep the night before - I am beginning to think it is these immunosuppressant drugs - Since starting the Remicade and now switching to Cimzia I have had this AWFUL fatigue - anyone else have this on these drugs....I just assumed the Crohns made me fatigued but now I am thinking it is these drugs...


----------



## imisspopcorn

I'm going for Remicade in about 1/2 hour...I notice when I get closer to my next dose I feel even more tired....I think it's a vicious cycle???


----------



## Miss Rose

The crohn's makes me tired all the time.  I have only just been diagnosed but realise now I have been flaring on and off for about eight years.  Sometimes the tiredness was the main symptom.  Now on the pred it's wierd being exhausted as well as wide awake with loads of energy - I didn't realise you could feel both things at the same time !


----------



## mwb3779

Welcome everyone to this fun club.  In my experience yes you can feel tired and wide awake at the same time.  It is never fun but life right now seldom is.  Any idea on how Remicade works?  I have been reading so many people on here are on it and it works.  I have found that it is super expensive.  Like 8 grand a pop.  Every 4-6 weeks?  That can get way expensive, way quick.  Tramadol are painkillers.  How do they work compared to oxycodone?  Any ideas?


----------



## farm

mwb3779 said:
			
		

> Welcome everyone to this fun club.  In my experience yes you can feel tired and wide awake at the same time.  It is never fun but life right now seldom is.  Any idea on how Remicade works?  I have been reading so many people on here are on it and it works.  I have found that it is super expensive.  Like 8 grand a pop.  Every 4-6 weeks?  That can get way expensive, way quick.  Tramadol are painkillers.  How do they work compared to oxycodone?  Any ideas?


Tramadol isn't as powerful as oxycodone.  

REMICADE targets specific proteins in the body's immune system to help control the development of inflammation, significantly reducing painful symptoms in diseases such as plaque psoriasis, rheumatoid arthritis, psoriatic arthritis, adult Crohn’s disease, pediatric Crohn’s disease, ulcerative colitis, and ankylosing spondylitis.


----------



## Peaches

Ok, I'm joining - I've been dragging butt for weeks......and Carrie had to kick me off of here at 1am this morning.   What a dichotomy!


----------



## Pirate

i'm in too, if its okay? I get home from work at 6;00 pm and sit down in front of my computer and start dosing off. But when I try to sleep I'm wide wake. Weekends are the worse. 3-5 am before I can cat nap for a couple of hours. Just been exhausted lately. Some of it has to do with all the stomach pain I'm in.

  Told Janis that if it doesn't quit soon than I'm calling the GI and seeing about tapering the Entocort so I can start the Remicade sooner than Febuary. Back to liquids again cause even soft diet is killing me again.


----------



## mwb3779

farm said:
			
		

> Tramadol isn't as powerful as oxycodone.
> 
> REMICADE targets specific proteins in the body's immune system to help control the development of inflammation, significantly reducing painful symptoms in diseases such as plaque psoriasis, rheumatoid arthritis, psoriatic arthritis, adult Crohn’s disease, pediatric Crohn’s disease, ulcerative colitis, and ankylosing spondylitis.


Thanks Farm.  Any idea why its so expensive??


----------



## Peaches

Pirate - ((HUGS)) buddy - I'm sorry you are having a rough time!!  Wishing it would calm down for you!

Mike - Remicade is made from mouse proteins.  I'm guessing it is so expensive because R&D for these drugs is expensive and creation of it is probably expensive as well (probably the main reason for the expense since it is a biologic drug, not a compound)- plus you know the drug companies have to make that good return on their investment before their patent runs out!  I'm also guessing here - but the more the drug is used by the market - the less it probably costs.  Seeing as primarily people with RA (rheumatoid arthritis) and Crohns take Remi (along with a few others) - maybe the market share isn't that great so they charge more because of that? Who knows - we would need a drug economist to tell us!


----------



## mwb3779

Well, dag gum.  That doesn't seem very fair now does it?


----------



## Peaches

Almost nothing with this disease is "fair" in my opinion.  Wow - time for me to turn on "Mr. Brightside" or something LOL!!


----------



## Mark33180

I have both and usually can't really get some good sleep unless i dope up on some ambien.


----------



## mwb3779

So true.  Welcome to the club Mark.  Every night is Ambein night for me.  Doesn't always work though.


----------



## mwb3779

Its 2:45 am.  I'm wide awake.  I woke up at 11 am today.  The night before I went to bed at 6 am.  How long can my body keep this up??  

It seems as the days/ nights get longer I get the munchies like I haven't eaten all day.  Why is this?  Prednisone?  Anyone have any ideas on how to curb this craziness?


----------



## shazamataz

Mike, high doses of pred can make you have a huge appetite! When I was on the initial high dose I would have eaten just about anything. I would eat a full dinner, bigger than I'd had in ages, and then after that I felt like I could have eaten it all over again. I even had to get up in the night for snacks.
If you had put a severed head on a plate I probably would have eaten it!
It eases off when you taper - for me it did this quite fast and now I actually don;t have much appetite at all.
I was sleeping better for a couple of weeks too, but now am back to laying awake most of the night


----------



## mwb3779

shazamataz said:
			
		

> I was sleeping better for a couple of weeks too, but now am back to laying awake most of the night


I'm with you on the lying awake.  I have just given up lying down.  Which why I'm on here.  Rather do something to wear out my mind or at least my eyes.

What's considered a high dose of Pred?


----------



## shazamataz

I'm no expert on the pred, mike, but I was on 80 then 60 when in hospital in July and then came out on 40, which is a standard dose I think. I actually feel like it was too much and may be why I'm having such a struggle with the taper. I'm only little and they seem to give the same doses to much bigger people.
Perhaps Carrie or someone can explain why pred doesn't go on weight?


----------



## mwb3779

I do not remember what they had me on in the hospital.  It was IV though.  The nurses said it was some pretty heavy stuff.  I was on the IV stuff for a week and a half.  It seemed to be constantly running through that needle.  Perhaps that's why I got so little sleep there?  I was on 40 mg coming out of the hospital, but my blood sugars went through the roof so my GI backed it down to 20 mg overnight.


----------



## shazamataz

Yup, Pred can apparantly cause diabetic symptoms and since you already have diabetes, you're needing a lower dose. Perhaps that is a good thing as you will come off it faster


----------



## mwb3779

I hope so.  I have had some bad mornings and nights in the last few weeks.


----------



## shazamataz

I hope you get some sleep soon Mike, it was doing my head in for a while there. Makes for long hours to think about stuff eh?
Maybe some hard liquor?  Not that that will be helpful with Crohn's and diabetes


----------



## mwb3779

It really does.  My days/nights are longer than I ever remembered.  Even when I was younger, at least I slept in late after staying up all night.


----------



## imisspopcorn

I'm going to be up all night I think.....I am so itchy and miserable, I am getting some  benadryl ASAP!!!!


----------



## shazamataz

I'm back in! Was sleeping better for a week or so but it's been all down hill this week!


----------



## mwb3779

Ok, last night for some reason I was sleepy around 3am.  I woke up at noon.  Longest night of sleep I've had in months.  Tonight/ This morning (whatever now) I'm still up and its 545 am.  I still wide awake.  The pains are back but not as bad as earlier today.  It has been one very weird day/night/morning.  To be honest all I want is at least 6 uninterrupted hours of peaceful sleep.  Between midnight and 6 am.  Is that so much to ask for, really?  Come on....


----------



## shazamataz

6 hours in a row would be AMAZING! Even when I CAN sleep I have to get up to pee at least twice between say 11pm when I go to bed and 8 when I get up. With bad insomnia I probably pee anywhere up to 6 times! Where does all the wee come from??!!


----------



## mwb3779

shazamataz said:
			
		

> 6 hours in a row would be AMAZING! Even when I CAN sleep I have to get up to pee at least twice between say 11pm when I go to bed and 8 when I get up. With bad insomnia I probably pee anywhere up to 6 times! Where does all the wee come from??!!


I truly have no idea.  I'm wondering where all the other stuff comes from.  I don't eat that much.


----------



## shazamataz

mwb3779 said:
			
		

> I truly have no idea.  I'm wondering where all the other stuff comes from.  I don't eat that much.


LOL, maybe someone is feeding us and giving us drinks when we're not looking!


----------



## tamesis

I'm going to join your guys' club, if that's alright.  

I typically don't get to sleep until 5 or 6am, and usually wake up around noon. I'm incredibly lucky (kind of) that i'm not working right now due to uncontrolled pain, so thankfully i can just lay around zombie-like all day. I find around 5pm i get tired, and usually can nap for a couple hours. I try not to, for fear napping makes things worse, but it doesn't seem to....I'm just at a loss. Once in a while i take some melatonin and ativan, and seem to be able to get a few hours during the night....otherwise, i seem to do my best sleeping during the day.


----------



## farm

tamesis said:
			
		

> I'm going to join your guys' club, if that's alright.
> 
> I typically don't get to sleep until 5 or 6am, and usually wake up around noon. I'm incredibly lucky (kind of) that i'm not working right now due to uncontrolled pain, so thankfully i can just lay around zombie-like all day. I find around 5pm i get tired, and usually can nap for a couple hours. I try not to, for fear napping makes things worse, but it doesn't seem to....I'm just at a loss. Once in a while i take some melatonin and ativan, and seem to be able to get a few hours during the night....otherwise, i seem to do my best sleeping during the day.


:welcome:
It's a beast alright!

What are you diagnosed with?


----------



## mwb3779

tamesis said:
			
		

> I'm going to join your guys' club, if that's alright.
> 
> I typically don't get to sleep until 5 or 6am, and usually wake up around noon. I'm incredibly lucky (kind of) that i'm not working right now due to uncontrolled pain, so thankfully i can just lay around zombie-like all day. I find around 5pm i get tired, and usually can nap for a couple hours. I try not to, for fear napping makes things worse, but it doesn't seem to....I'm just at a loss. Once in a while i take some melatonin and ativan, and seem to be able to get a few hours during the night....otherwise, i seem to do my best sleeping during the day.


You and I seem to be on the schedule.  Today I tried going to bed around 8 am, fell asleep somewhere around 830-9.  Woke up an hour ago (2 pm).  Most of my best sleeping I find is during the day.  I'm also at the worst pains in the morning.  Maybe in my mind, I will myself to sleep in the morning to avoid those bad pains.  I wish I could be on a "normal" schedule though...


----------



## Tan

My god Im soooooooooooooooo tired!! I have never had any issues in my life with sleeping could sleep anywhere but since august have struggled with regular sleep. Its really starting to get to me as Im always tired and rundown. Like last night I was nearly falling asleep while out with friends got home went to bed around 11.30pm actually got to sleep fine but was tossing and turning only 2 hours later, then by 4am I had really sore shoulders and a tension headache as my neck was killing me. I layed there for another couple of hours hoping and praying that the pain would go away so I could get some more sleep but no ended up getting up at six and now Im struggling staying awake. This seems to happen most days today tho was especially bad... I also think Im getting sinus as Im all clogged up and have a headached across my sinus! Just another thing to contend with. Sorry guys just a bit down this morning from not having enough sleep which seems to be a regular things and Im just really over not catching up on the missed sleep. I go to my GP on Monday about my joint inflammation so will speak to her bout sleeping and pain etc also bout my sinuses they are driving me crazy. 

Does anyone else have trouble sleeping due to pain, my stomach is calm at the moment its more body pain from swollen joints and my back kills. Its like I need to get a new pillow or bed but I know it can't be it as I can sleep for a week fine and then all of a sudden it will all disagree with me and I am in pain all night! So frustrating.

I totally hear everyone on Pred it was a nightmare for me I actually ended up on sleeping tablets just so I could get a few hours sleep otherwise I was rat shit for work and couldnt functions at all. Considering I design buildings and do up the constructions drawings of them I can't really afford to not be able to concentrate, a mistake on my behalf could be huge!!!

Hope everyone starts getting some decent zzzzzzzzzzzz soon  Sorry for the long post just sitting here bored as my hubby is still in bed getting his much needed sleep... so jealous!


----------



## shazamataz

Tan said:
			
		

> my hubby is still in bed getting his much needed sleep... so jealous!


Isn't it frustrating when other people can sleep easily!!?? My best friend stayed with me recently and she says she is out like a light as soon as she gets into bed and doesn;t wake up til morning. Solid 8 hours. While I am tossing and turning and constantly up to pee! I expect that having Crohns will make one's body tired but I am sure if I actually slept properly I'd feel a whole lot better! I even took a pill last night and was awake 2.5 hours later! AAARRRRGGGHHH!!!


----------



## mwb3779

Welcome to the club all.  I wish no one posted to this thread, unfortunately it just isn't so.  Sleeping issues are just terrible.  I slept a little while today but I can't get back to sleep.  My eyes hurt, my head hurts, my stomach and butt are driving me nuts, and now its gonna start snowing soon.  Its supposed to get up to 20 inches or so.  I hope I can get it figured out soon.


----------



## tamesis

Hey all. i finally got a decent sleep for the first time in a while....Went to bed around 7am and woke every hour, but managed to get back to sleep every time until about 4. i just wish i could do that at night......Now i know i'm stuck with sleepless nights, i usually only get one good night then a bunch of bad ones, but i'm greatful for today's rest. 

I actually don't have a diagnosis yet, i just stumbled on this forum doing research on my symptoms last week, and have butted my way in.  As much as i hate to hear that others are suffering as i am, it's also nice to know that there are others that can relate to how i'm feeling. Often when i read some of these posts, it's like i wrote it myself. 

Well, i'm sure i'll be back a little later, but hopefully you're all in bed sleeping away!


----------



## Tan

Yah... I ended up crashing out on the couch for just over an hour it was that great deep sleep that you wish you could experience all night!! Feeling a little more human now that I have had my nannas nap! Hopefully be able to soldier on now for the rest of the day and get some much needed sleep tonight... well thats the plan and like most great plans they never go the way you want them too.


----------



## tamesis

Well, as i suspected, 3am and still not tired. Don't get me wrong, i'm THRILLED that i got such a great sleep, but have no idea how i'm going to turn myself around....Hopefully i can do so before christmas, going to be a busy day. 

Is everyone else sleeping tonight?


----------



## mwb3779

So I have been up now for 36 straight hours.  I'm not tired.  Not even a little bit.  My body though just wants to give in but I just lay there, awake.  Sit there, awake.  So I'm just trying to push on.


----------



## tamesis

Goodness Mike, that sucks! I slept a few hours today, and am still wide awake at midnight.

My stomach pain is awful right now though, and i am lost for what to do for it. My doctors have given me some tylenol 3's for pain, but i don'tknow that they work at all, so i'm trying not to take them. Although they do help firm up my BM's so i'm not on the can all day every day......Not that it worked today.......


----------



## Justicexhaze

*Club member 8751212*

Man it's been killing me.  43 yrs old.  Diagnosed with crohns when I was 7.  I have had two resections and now have a damaged liver-I believe from the large dose of immuran I was on for 8 years (200mg a day).  Sleep? 2 hours up 2hours up toss and turn up.  went to bed at 3:30am this morning, woke up at 5:30-looked at the clock till 7.  Now I am up.  Anger, depression, zombie, mood swings (and I'm not on predisone).  I take 200mg of Welbutran, up to 2mg of xanax 30mg Tamazapam(for sleep-aaahhhhh yeah), 10mg propananol, 40 mg shots of humira every two weeks,  cumadin (for blood clots on liver) and Vicoprophrin 7.5/200 up to 5 times a day.  Its like the little night demons...less sleep=more pain...and the pain pills dont knock me out like most people...they dont wire me either...I am affraid to tell them anything because I dont want any more meds...I take enough as is and my liver cannot take much more.

ps-grew up in Columbia, MD....I don't miss the snow...got down to 55 last night!  
Port Charlotte, FL


----------



## mwb3779

mwb3779 said:
			
		

> So I have been up now for 36 straight hours.  I'm not tired.  Not even a little bit.  My body though just wants to give in but I just lay there, awake.  Sit there, awake.  So I'm just trying to push on.


So I ended up being up for a total of 41 straight hours.   Totally sucks.  I just tossed and turned the last three hours hoping I would just pass out.  I fell asleep somewhere around 7 or 7:30 am.  Woke up at 1:45 pm.  About 7 hours for almost 2 whole days with absolutely no sleep.  I hate this so much.  The dr wanted to start taking Trazadone to help knock me out at night.  So far, no real luck.  Does anyone know if you need to take it with or without food?   I gotta do something.  This is destroying me.  I can tell.


----------



## shazamataz

sorry to hear that mike!


----------



## imisspopcorn

Hey there Mike...Are you still up??? Did you google Trazadone? It's an off label use for sleep....It's mostly used for major depression. Research it further. I don't think you will get a rapid, lights out,  kind of effect with this med. But it is good for chronic pain and depression. You just need to be on it for a few weeks to build up levels.....Sorry man...Tell him you need a few days worth of something that will knock you out....Restoril is one that knocks you out , but it can be habit forming so most docs only prescribe it for a few weeks.


----------



## tamesis

Sorry to hear that Mike. I just took some ativan, hopefully that will help me relax, i'm a little worked up about my GI appt. tomorrow, very concerned that little will come out of it. 

Wishing you sweet dreams!


----------



## mwb3779

imisspopcorn said:
			
		

> Hey there Mike...Are you still up??? Did you google Trazadone? It's an off label use for sleep....It's mostly used for major depression. Research it further. I don't think you will get a rapid, lights out,  kind of effect with this med. But it is good for chronic pain and depression. You just need to be on it for a few weeks to build up levels.....Sorry man...Tell him you need a few days worth of something that will knock you out....Restoril is one that knocks you out , but it can be habit forming so most docs only prescribe it for a few weeks.


Unfortunately, I am still up.  I was laying here in bed trying to sleep.  No luck.  At least not yet.  I will say that if I was able to work, I might do 2 full time jobs again.  With this amount of sleep I get, why not?  I may go back to school (online) or get a part-time something.  My whole body hurts.  When I did wake up today, it felt like my back was trying to force its way out through my right side and stomach.  It really sucked.  I used those icy hot pads and the oxycodone for it and it took about 30 mins and I was starting to feel relief.  I'm wondering where the whole body pains are coming from?  I get the stomach, butt, sides, and hip/ joint pain.  Its weird, sometimes I just feel broken.  I mean the easiest thing in the world to do- go to sleep- I can't do it.

On a plus note, I do feel a lot better when I'm in the kitchen cooking or whatever.  I like to make all kinds of food, unfortunately I can't try some of the things but it happens.  :/


----------



## Peaches

Hey Mike - you are WELCOME to come to my house and cook ALL NIGHT LONG for me buddy - I'll provide you with whatever supplies and food you need :O)

So - it is no fun being on pred - having insomnia and staying with friends for days and days.  I wake up at 3:30 (I know - at least I had 4 hours of sleep) and just lay there wide awake not being able to get up and move around so I wouldn't wake anyone up.


----------



## farm

Peaches said:
			
		

> Hey Mike - you are WELCOME to come to my house and cook ALL NIGHT LONG for me buddy - I'll provide you with whatever supplies and food you need :O)
> 
> So - it is no fun being on pred - having insomnia and staying with friends for days and days.  I wake up at 3:30 (I know - at least I had 4 hours of sleep) and just lay there wide awake not being able to get up and move around so I wouldn't wake anyone up.


Sorry Peaches.    Hopefully it won't last long for you!!


----------



## mwb3779

I'm sorry Peaches.  I know the thrill of no sleep.  I am still up from the night before.   I don't get how my body is still going after 72 hours and only 5 of those being sleep.  I did get some melatonin today though.  3 mg?  Any ideas from anyone how many to take, best time to take them, will they interact with any of my other meds??  It says on the bottle not to take it if you show auto-immune symptoms.  I welcome any advice or anything.

I do like to cook.  Today I'm gonna learn how to make old-fashioned rice pudding.  I tried some for the very first time the other day and it stayed with me very well.   Very good too.  I'd be happy with cooking for any of you.  I also like to clean the kitchen, take out the trash etc.  You'd figure with some skills, I'd have a girlfriend.  For some reason I've gotten picker in my old age.


----------



## Slandur

Miss Rose said:
			
		

> Thanks imisspopcorn - just ate some chocolate too and have a pain in the belly - bummer.


Chocolate will not only give you belly pain, but the caffeine in it will make you poop AND keep you awake!




I'm joining this club.  My friends don't get it, and make fun of me because I "sleep" for like 12 hours a day, but it's usually from 3am-3pm... albeit, I've gotten very good at being able to get up, take a dump, and then get back in bed and fall back asleep, but it is still very difficult to wake up and feel refreshed, even after that many hours of laying down.


My personal sleeping techniques (that sometimes do or don't work):

1. Watch THE SAME movie.  For me, being a poker nut, it's Rounders.  I know every line from this movie, and can recite it to you because, let's be honest, i've gone on rushes like this before... but i won't do it.  I think it helps my brain go on autopilot.  And if you watch the same thing everytime you want to go to bed, eventually you can train your brain to get sleepy when you put the movie on.

2.  Smoke weed.  I know some of you are against medical marijuana, but it's not just for appetite anymore.  If you could choose, you want an Indica strand, which will make you sleepy.  Sativas are the ones that keep you awake!  ok, lesson over.

3.  Ummm... I don't really know how to put this one... but if you have sex with another person, or yourself, the release of chemicals that come with orgasm will help relax you and help you nod off.  It naturally releases enorphins.

4.  Try to NOT eat.  Drink a glass of water.  I don't know how many of you have tried a no carb diet, but after you have not eaten them for a long time, when you do eat them again, you get very very tired.  Carbohydrates can help you, and maybe even the tryptophan in turkey can as well, but for the most part, the less you eat, the less that radioactive volcano you call a stomach will be ready to blow.

5. COMFORT.  I know this is obvious, but seriiously, if you are normal, it's a third of your life!  Spend the money.  Get a new bed.  Get new sheets.  A new blanket.  New pillows!  Pick everything for yourself.  Seriosuly, when you go to bed, it helps to have the same bed, the same pillow, and the blanket every night, it's all about training your mind.  Keep replicating the same conditions every time you sleep!

6.  REPEAT!  Another part of sleeping... make sure that when you go to bed, sleep is the only thing you do in that room!  If you have a computer in your room, it will distract you.  I know firsthand that your room can quickly become your batcave.  You end up doing everything in that room.  Try getting ready in the bathroom.  Do your homework at the table.  Do everything you can to keep all of your everyday activity OUT of your bed!



I hope this helps some of you out there.  If I think of anything else that helps me sleep, I'll let you know, even though sometimes nothing helps.


----------



## tamesis

Mike, when i take Melatonin i started with one, but now i take three. 
I don't know unfortunately if it will have any reactions to your other meds, or the reason for not taking it with Autoimmune conditions...i know my mom has MS and is also not supposed to take it. Maybe check with your pharmacist? 

Another thought, if you go to a health food store in your area and explain your sleep problems, they might have some suggestions. I know there is a spray you spray on your pillow that is supposed to work really well


----------



## Miss Rose

still awake, still awake, still awake arrrrggghhhhhhh


----------



## Slandur

Miss Rose said:
			
		

> still awake, still awake, still awake arrrrggghhhhhhh



Chamomile!!!???  Hot shower?!?!!  I'm running out of ideas!  it's only 11:17pm here in new york...    :ybatty:  good luck miss rose!


----------



## Miss Rose

Thank you.  I have a busy day tomorrow so I badly need some rest.  Worst night by far - hopefully I will feel sleepy soon.


----------



## mwb3779

*Good news and Bad news*

First the good.  I took melitonin for the first time last night 3 mg pill.  Along with the Fluoxetine and Trazadone.  I slept at night for 7 hours (11pm- 6 am). Yea!  I was up for 2 hours and then took a nap from 8am- 12pm.  Got up again.  

Now the bad, the pains have returned.  Its so bad right now, I'm laying down again with pain killers to make it go away.  

Maybe I'll get back to sleep for a little while longer.  I do need to "catch up"  

All I want now is a middle ground.

Thanks for reading my rants.


----------



## shazamataz

Yay for the sleep! 
Boo for the pain


----------



## CrohnsHobo

I find my problem is I can't relax my mind. I am tired but just can't get/stay asleep. Even after taking a couple of percocets I feel relaxed and tired, but my mind is racing. 

Can't stop thinking about work, what I need to do the next day, etc. Now I am back on prednisone and I am afraid it is going to get worse. 

Insomina and fatigue associated with this disease and the drugs really sucks.


----------



## tamesis

Mike, i'm so glad it worked for you! It deffinately does sound like you have a lot of sleep to catch up on, hopefully soon!  Sorry to hear about the pain being back though...I know how much a bummer it can be!

I had a pretty rough last night...Was exhausted and went to sleep around 11, only to wake up at one....and have been up since. I'm having so much pain i'm hovering on the edge of going to the emergency, but i always find that is so exhausting, and i end up wishing i had never gone, because they don't do much. 

Anyways.....Hopefully i can get some rest tonight, i'll probably try the drug induced coma. I really want to try to get things turned around by christmas, although if this D doesn't let up i'm not going anywhere!


----------



## Peaches

Mike - glad you were able to knock out for a while!!  I finally got about 6 straight hours last night since being on the pred - and it was NICE.  I get a little crazy when I don't get enough sleep as I am used to getting a solid 8 hours every single night.  I started feeling like I was strung completely out!  No fun for the family....

To add to Slandur's suggestions - I use a white noise machine every night.  Normally I turn it on and within 10 to 15 I'm o-u-t - my brain knows that noise and just responds to it.  It has been harder since I have been on the pred - but I've been sleeping in strange beds on vacation the whole time to, so we'll see what tonight brings for me.


----------



## mwb3779

I use a white noise machine too.  I have for many years.  I lived in Seattle for so many years, I can't sleep unless I hear the rain.  Rain is my favorite.


----------



## Peaches

I use waterfall.  I am completely addicted to it - have several as backups and for travel.     

OK - I don't want to cause anyone pain here - but I just woke up after almost 10 hours straight of sleeping!  I feel like a new woman - am ready to conquer the Christmas Eve world!!!!   I'm hoping I just needed my own prissy bed to sleep in (with the sound machine and the humidifier - God, I feel like  Maria Carey or something!).     Wishing everyone at least one night's sleep like that before the new year comes in.


----------



## imisspopcorn

The water noises make me dream about peeing.....I use the fan for white noise...

I'm glad you are sleeping Peaches.


----------



## tamesis

Grrr, i'm so stinking tired! I just want to sleep....LOL. I've given up on trying not to sleep during the day because it doesn't make any difference....For some reason i can only get 3 hours at a time, but can usually manage to get one 'nap' in the evening, and then in the late morning. 

Going to see the doc tomorrow and hopefully he can give me something to get some sleep. 

How is everyone else sleeping? Did you manage to enjoy your holidays?


----------



## Peaches

I think my membership can be renigged at this point.  I've been sleeping fine sine I went down below 20mg on the predni--zone and am back sleeping in my own bed.   In fact, I could take a nap right now and STILL sleep a full night tonight.   Ok - maybe I can still be in on the fatigue side of the club


----------



## mwb3779

Tamesis, let me tell you-  definitely give up on not sleeping during the day.  I had too.  Sleep when you can.  That's what I do now.  Have you tried melitonin?  It works pretty well.  At Costco its cheap like $4 for 400 3 mg tablets.

I can sleep here and there.  I had an ok Christmas.  How about you?

I voted for just insomnia at the start of this.  Now I am both.  Totally sucks.  I fell asleep around 3 or 4am this morning.  Woke up at 9am.  Had no energy for a couple hours, ate something.  Had just crazy energy for an hour.  Now its back to no energy.  I hate this too!!


----------



## mwb3779

Peaches said:
			
		

> I think my membership can be renigged at this point.  I've been sleeping fine sine I went down below 20mg on the predni--zone and am back sleeping in my own bed.   In fact, I could take a nap right now and STILL sleep a full night tonight.   Ok - maybe I can still be in on the fatigue side of the club


Its an either or both club.  

Membership still in effect.  Sorry   Glad your sleeping better though!


----------



## tamesis

Peaches, i'm happy to hear that you're sleeping well! It's hard for the body to heal when it's not sleeping, that's for sure!

Mike, i have tried Melatonin, even with 3 tabs and an ativan i only sleep for a few hours....The pain wakes me up though, and i have nothing for pain control, so by the time i am able to take a bath and breathe through it, i'm wide awake and can't sleep.

It was really frustrating when my Hubby was off work for the holidays, because i felt bad for sleeping all the time instead of spending time together. Then, with all the family stuff going on it was hard to get enough rest. Now that the holidays are pretty well done i should be able to get over feeling guilty for sleeping all the time. 

Christmas was alright....I was trying to be positive and enjoy myself when with family, but it was hard because i feel pretty rotten. I was spoiled though, and enjoyed visiting with family, so all in all it was pretty good.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Now that I have gotten my Remicade, the fatigue is gone....When my dose wears off I will see if it is the med or not??...I still can't fall asleep, but I have been sleeping in late since the kids don't have school....


----------



## Peaches

ME TOO...I love Christmas break.  Although I feel like quite the lazy arse by the end of it!


----------



## tamesis

Well, i got five hours today.....Probably could have gotten more had my phone not woken me up. I have to leave it on in case i get a call to get my Colonoscopy bumped up, but i hate when it wakes me up! LOL


----------



## mwb3779

Tamesis do you have any pain meds?


----------



## imisspopcorn

Awake...UGG!!!!


----------



## tamesis

no pain meds....They won't give me anything until they get a diagnosis...after my colonoscopy...in may. Lovely, aint it? 
i'm looking into getting it privately, but don't think i'll be able to afford it. So frustrating!


----------



## shazamataz

I don't understand how they can not give someone pain relief when they are in pain! Must be so very frustrating for you!


----------



## mwb3779

tamesis said:
			
		

> no pain meds....They won't give me anything until they get a diagnosis...after my colonoscopy...in may. Lovely, aint it?
> i'm looking into getting it privately, but don't think i'll be able to afford it. So frustrating!


Where go you live?


----------



## tamesis

it is incredibly frustrating. I've been told i can take extra strength tylenol....Yah, might as well take tic tacs! It's pretty sad that i'm contemplating what i can do to make things worse so they will treat me! LOL

I live in B.C. Canada. This is where the fault in National Healthcare lies. It's great that i have equal opportunity healthcare, without having to bankrupt myself for it, however the wait times suck!!


----------



## mwb3779

And nothing for Chronic pain??  That's nuts!  You need something.


----------



## tamesis

That's kind of my thoughts. And i work in Healthcare as an LPN, i know what pain can do to the whole body...I really need to be more assertive and not take no for an answer. i either need to make them admit me to figure things out, or give me some pain management, or something. I just don't know how. I think subconsiously i think Doctors know best, just do what you're told, but that's really not working for me right now! LOL


----------



## mwb3779

I'm sorry for the pain.  Tell them you do need some pain management.  See what they say?


----------



## tamesis

Thanks.  I will try again today....typically i've been told narc's are bad for the bowels.....i get that, but what other options are there! LOL
I'm going to ask for a Pred. taper today....I figure it's worth a try. If it doesn't work, fine, but why not at least try it? and of course, i finally got a bit more sleep than i usually do last night, so idon't look like i was beaten. One of these days i want to look like i feel! LOL


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

I always have to get up every three hours or so to poop. 

I've gotten pretty good at it though. Some folks sleepwalk. I sleeptoilet.


----------



## Peaches

sleeptoilet - LOL GJG!  But geez man - that is miserable!!  Sounds like you definitely have some inflammation going on in there......


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

It's weird. I suspect some nights I get up more than once to go poop, but I can't be certain. Of course, the evidence is flushed away. 

Still, better than pooping in bed I guess.


----------



## mwb3779

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> It's weird. I suspect some nights I get up more than once to go poop, but I can't be certain. Of course, the evidence is flushed away.
> 
> Still, better than pooping in bed I guess.


It is better than pooping in bed.


----------



## tamesis

Well, no pred. taper, which i kind of expected, but feeling a bit of hope....heard from a private clinic about a colonoscopy, it'll be $1500, and they can get me in in about two weeks....so now i just need to make sure my doc. will treat based on it so it's not moot, and get things moving!  

AND, i got sleeping pills....hopefully they work!


----------



## mwb3779

I hope it does too Tamesis!


----------



## shazamataz

I just had the BEST nap - YAY!


----------



## mwb3779

shazamataz said:
			
		

> I just had the BEST nap - YAY!


That's awesome Shaz!


----------



## shazamataz

Yup, pity it means I've got stuff all done today though!


----------



## mwb3779

I'm glad for you.  I have been feeling like crap all day.  Except for when I was in the limerick thread.  Was having fun there.  Making my brain work again.


----------



## shazamataz

He he, I struggle with the limericks. Don't have a good limerick brain. Sometimes i wish i could just go to sleep for days on end and wake up and all this Crohns rubbish was over!


----------



## mwb3779

Same here, I wish I would go to sleep and wake up in Seattle 6 months ago and its all just been a bad bad dream.


----------



## tamesis

I hear ya both on that one....Wish i could go back to my honeymoon, the last time i felt 'normal', and the best time of my life! 

Well, hooray for drug induced sleep! I took a nap last night and slept from 7-11, then woke up and took a sleeping pill, and it knocked me out until 7am...Still a little groggy, maybe the after effects of it, but at least my body got some rest


----------



## GKLOR

I too have had insomnia with IBD.  I tried cognitive therapy which did not work for me.  I finally saw a psychiatrist and he put me on Trazodone.  We experimented with the dose and now I take 200 mgs each night.  Sometimes, though, I have to supplement this with valium.  But it is better than not sleeping.  I have also started to use a white noise machine, which I find soothing.  I know how awful it is not to sleep.  Wishing you luck and lots of shut eye.

UC since 1998, pancolitis since '05.  Pentasa, Entocort, Rifaxamin for IBD right now


----------



## tamesis

How often do you take sleeping pills? I'm trying not to take them every night, but find i only get a decent sleep if i do. I'm just afraid of becoming dependant on them. I'm off work right now so i can kind of sleep when i need to, but i work shift work regularly and know sleeping pills are really rough on people who work shift work...


----------



## mwb3779

Everyday


----------



## shazamataz

I have patches where I take them for a few days then stop. M sleep has been very up and down since diagnosis and being on Pred. I don;t know how much of it is the pred and how much is the disease. I am on holiday at the moment so saving my pills for when I really need to sleep. last night I was awake til 3 am, slept til about 5, awake for a bit, slept again til 8.30, tried to go back for a wee bit more but couldn't.
The night before I slept quite well! So who knows? Very frustrating eh?


----------



## misscris

Oh oh ... me me me .. .can I join?  

Ok ok, I don't have insomnia at the moment, but I've been there as a lot of you know.  My mom finally understood around Christmas time what it can be like.  I got a cold/sinus thing and also was starting my period (yeah yeah, no such thing as TMI, so deal. haha) so put the 2 together and I was SUPER fatigued and tired.  And then add working full time, and being busy getting ready for Christmas and being awake until 2am every night and up at 6:30ish to go to work .... I was exhausted.  I think she finally started to understand how the fatigue can get to you.  It was a nice thing in a way because someone understood why I was having such a hard time.

Hmm. I'm long winded tonight.  So back to the point .....   Can I join?


----------



## mwb3779

Absolutely you can join.  Wish you didn't have to, but I'm glad to have someone else there.  Hope it gets better for you soon.  My insomnia has kinda been on the run, however the fatigue has shown up and brought friends.  It sucks.


----------



## misscris

mwb3779 said:
			
		

> Absolutely you can join.  Wish you didn't have to, but I'm glad to have someone else there.  Hope it gets better for you soon.  My insomnia has kinda been on the run, however the fatigue has shown up and brought friends.  It sucks.


You know, Why does fatigue have to bring friends?  I didn't invite the friends.  Come to think of it, I didn't invite the fatigue either, but it's kind of ilke that uncle you don't like that shows up and you have to deal with him, but you don't have to like it.  But did he have to bring his kids with him?


----------



## mwb3779

misscris said:
			
		

> You know, Why does fatigue have to bring friends?  I didn't invite the friends.  Come to think of it, I didn't invite the fatigue either, but it's kind of ilke that uncle you don't like that shows up and you have to deal with him, but you don't have to like it.  But did he have to bring his kids with him?


No kidding.  Its 240a here.  I'm not tired right now.  I slept last night and felt crappy all day, so I laid in bed for most of it.  Now its like, WTH?  Also, my stomach is talking to me a lot.  Loudly.


----------



## misscris

mwb3779 said:
			
		

> No kidding.  Its 240a here.  I'm not tired right now.  I slept last night and felt crappy all day, so I laid in bed for most of it.  Now its like, WTH?  Also, my stomach is talking to me a lot.  Loudly.


Well as you know, it's 11:43pm here.  Unforunately I'm awake as well.  I shouldn't be, I mean I should because this is around the time I head to bed anyway, but I'm not tired.  I was up until about 2:30 last night and up at 7ish, so I should be tired, and was allll day.  Now here I sit, awake.  haha  I guess we'll have to keep each other entertained.


----------



## mwb3779

Anytime. Do you do the limericks thread?  Its a blast.  Makes my brain work.  I like that.


----------



## misscris

I LOVE the Limerick thread.  I haven't read it in a loooonnnnggg time now and that makes me sad.  I want to go back and read up from where I left off, so I will leave that thread for a day when I can sit and read them all.  It's the only thread I HAVE to read.  haha  I think I wrote one once. heh


----------



## mwb3779

It has become one of my favs!


----------



## tamesis

Nobody has posted here in a week! Does this mean everyone is sleeping well? 
I have been sleeping fairly well, thankfully, since i got some prescription sleep aids. The cold meds i've been taking don't hurt either....LOL


----------



## my.december

I'm exhausted... but not sleeping since my gut doesn't seem to understand the concept of sleepy time.

Yuck.


----------



## shazamataz

I've been up and down this week. A couple of nights of NO sleep. A couple of very average  nights. And a couple of good sleeps, even one with no pharmacological help!


----------



## mwb3779

I've given up at this point and sleep whenever my body says too.   If its sleepy time, its sleepy time, if its not then I do something else.  Sometimes my days are short.  Some days are longer then I want.  Some days the fatigue is horrible.  Sometimes its good days.  My hard times are the morning and early afternoon, generally I've been sleeping then.  Kinda sleep through the crappy times if I can.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Wide awake....Boo!


----------



## shazamataz

Oooh, you frightened me with that BOO!


----------



## imisspopcorn

Do you need CPR?


----------



## shazamataz

Ha! Nope, I am okay. Just got a bit of a shock


----------



## imisspopcorn

Good, it might take me a while to get there.


----------



## shazamataz

LOL. It's okay. I've done a first aid course so I know CPR - though have never tried it on myself! LOL


----------



## imisspopcorn

LOL! Rescue breathing might be a little difficult.


----------



## Peaches

Well...I started taking Xyzol (a prescription antihistamine) for this stupid rash - and it had the added benefit of giving me the BEST nights sleep!!  But, after about 6 days of that - I noticed my hands look like old lady hands on top (they are DRY and wrinkly) and my sinuses are wayyyy too dried out.  So, I had to stop for the last few days.  Back to tossing and turning at night and now I feel like my sinuses are completely out of wack AND the rash is coming back.    Grrrrrr!


----------



## shazamataz

Oh yick, itching and sleep don't mix well do they? If it's any consolation Shantel, I was a bit blocked up yesterday so took some Lactulose (gentle laxative) and was awake til about 5 this morning with CONSTANT farting (but no pooping). Can't sleep when you are farting either, it seems


----------



## Peaches

Oh quite to the contrary - my husband can sleep and fart JUST FINE (Gawd...he would KILL me if he knew I posted that!) 

Well hopefully tonight the butt trumpets will be quiet for you so you can get some snoozies!


----------



## Pirate

Oh Shaz, I could also totally ruin that concept. Janis farts so much in her sleep, she just doesn't hear it. And when she does, she blames it on me of all people. I tell her she must be a ventriliquist, and a darn good one at that. Some times she actually makes it sound like its coming from my butt and it makes my butt cheeks quiver. LOL


----------



## shazamataz

LOL Pirate! I expect it was keeping me awake because there was a lot going on in there! Have had two HUGE poops today and insides feel MUCH better


----------



## mwb3779

shazamataz said:
			
		

> LOL Pirate! I expect it was keeping me awake because there was a lot going on in there! Have had two HUGE poops today and insides feel MUCH better


My night and day has been filled with glorious D.  yea....


----------



## shazamataz

Awwww, sorry to hear that Mike!


----------



## mwb3779

Really sucks.... I hate these times


----------



## shazamataz

Me too


----------



## Jennifer

I haven't slept well in almost a week. I hate it when my insomnia kicks in. All I do is toss and turn and my mind wont shut off. I'm not even thinking about stuff I need to do. Most of the time I think about things that will NEVER happen whether they are good or bad thoughts.

I've tried Ambien before, leaving the TV on, sleeping with a fan, exercise, alcohol, focusing on breathing and this new thing I made up where I focus looking straight ahead with my eyes closed and try to create a simple image and just hold that image and not think of anything else. So far it seems to have a 50% success rate.

When I haven't been sleeping well, I try to get as much sleep as I can even if it's taking a nap. I've put naps off before because I thought it would keep me from falling asleep later but I noticed that if I put off sleep, it keeps me awake. When I was talking to my doctor at the sleep disorder clinic, he told me to always try to sleep when I was tired. Your body needs sleep. So take a nap.


----------



## Jeff D.

I can't remember if I posted on here yet or if I have it's been a while.  I can't sleep.  I'm so tired and I have to wake up at 7 tomorrow.  I just can't sleep.  It's like once I get tired I have a second or two to have my head down and ready or else my mind takes over and I can't sleep at all.  Everynight it goes on the same until I end up passing out from how tired I am.  I'm getting sick of it!!!

Sorry for the rant but I have to drive tomorrow and today when I got up at the same time to drive I almost fell asleep at the wheel.  It's not like I can get a ride or take public transportation either.  There is no PT near me unless I call a cab and I don't have that type of money.  I swear if it wasn't for it being in the 20's and me being freezing cold I would have fallen asleep at the wheel...ugh.

Anyways, I need to try and close my eyes.  Hopefully I'll be out soon but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## shazamataz

It sucks eh?

My current frustration is that I've slept quite well the past few nights, probably getting a good 8-9 hours, but am STILL exhausted!

Today I only worked for a couple hours in the morning (my day off from regular job) and came home, had something to eat and wwnt to have a wee lie down and was out cold for 3 hours. Nice to be able to sleep after all the insomnia, but I am STILL KNACKERED!!!

Yawn


----------



## tamesis

I've been sleeping a little better, but also still feeling tired. And the past few days, i've not been sleeping again.  Really sucks~!


----------



## mwb3779

You know for me, I literally just gave up sleeping unless I was tired.  If I need to nap I do.  I stopped the prescription sleeping pills for now.  Why waste them?  I only sleep for 3 to 4 hours at a time when I do.  And unfortunately that's the  only sleep I get now.    Sad panda.


----------



## Jennifer

I've gone from not being able to fall asleep to waking up every time I do fall asleep. I woke up 5 times last night and each time I feel wide awake, not rested, zombified.

At the sleep disorder clinic they said to only go to bed when you're really tired and that if you can't sleep, get up and do something else. But I'm ALWAYS tired. It's the falling asleep part I seem to fail at.


----------



## Jeff D.

Another night up and I feel my time up is wasted.  I need to soundproof my room so I can play guitar and sing till all hours of the morning.


----------



## Cackman888

aww man what a truly sh1t nights sleep, so bloody frustrated at the fact I cannot sleep as i am so so tired...... I hate this crohns sh1t........... ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nytefyre

I got a solid 4 hours last night. I'm good!


----------



## mwb3779

I got all of 3 hours last night/ this morning.  Included with the 2 and half the day before, can anyone tell how I'm feeling today?


----------



## imisspopcorn

Happy as a cat getting a bath?


----------



## mwb3779

imisspopcorn said:
			
		

> Happy as a cat getting a bath?


All depends. My buddies cat loves getting a bath.  She just sits there and lets the water flow all over her.  Its kinda crazy.  All I want to do is just sleep uninterrupted for 8 hours.  Why does that seem so much to ask for?


----------



## imisspopcorn

I don't know????


----------



## shazamataz

Poor you Mike. If it helps I had a rubbish sleep last night too!


----------



## mwb3779

shazamataz said:
			
		

> Poor you Mike. If it helps I had a rubbish sleep last night too!


No.  I want you to sleep too Shaz!  I guess I sleep sometime.


----------



## imisspopcorn

I took a nap and woke up with a massive headache.....Maybe I have a brain tumor.....I need some good drugs, nothing but tylenol in the house. Great, I probably will have to sleep sitting up cause it throbs when I lie down.


----------



## shazamataz

Ooooh, sorry to hear that Carrie!


----------



## Jeff D.

Can't sleep again!  I have too much on my mind I think and my neck is bothering me.  I think I need to go see the chiropractor soon.


----------



## Cackman888

4 hours last nite. whoo hoo


----------



## tamesis

Up at 2 am, gut is just aching so  bad i want to cry.  I need drugs, but my dang doctors won't give me any. i think i need new doctors.


----------



## Jeff D.

I'm sorry tamesis, that's terrible.  If you aren't getting proper treatment I don't see why you can't go to another doctor who will actually treat you.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## tamesis

Well, i thought i had kicked the insomnia but now it's back with a vengance.  
Oh well, maybe i'll finish Super Mario Bros. this weekend if i'm not sleeping.


----------



## shazamataz

It sucks doesn't it? Mine comes and goes. Used to not sleep hardly at all when on high doses of pred, but felt okayish because of the pred boost!
Now I am okay once I actually get to sleep (used to wake up in the wee hours and stay awake), but it takes me till late (I may be in bed three hours) and I am tired of being so bloody tired


----------



## tamesis

Yeah, it really does suck to be tired all the time. I have sleeping pills, but i'm scared of getting hooked on them.


----------



## shazamataz

Ahh, me too. I saw my GP last week and she agreed to give me some more as long as I kept it to 3 x a week. However, since then I have taken 6 in 8 days - yikes!

Ah well, they will run out and I won't get any more if she thinks I've overdone it, so best ration them!
I don't think I am becoming biologically hooked - I think it's psychological. Tonight is Saturday so I won't allow myself any. If I can't sleep, well, it's only Sunday tomorrow  and while I have heaps to do, I don't HAVE to do it!


----------



## tamesis

Makes sense.


----------



## shazamataz

It does, but I must say they are very tempting!


----------



## mwb3779

I stopped taking mine. Try Melitonin


----------



## imisspopcorn

Did it work Mike....? Nothing keeps me alseep.


----------



## mwb3779

Melitonin does seem to work.  I found them at Costco pretty cheap. Like 5 bucks for 400 3 mg tablets.  I take one now.  I may move up to 2 though shortly


----------



## imisspopcorn

I will check it out.


----------



## mwb3779

I would.


----------



## tamesis

No sleep for me.  Still up at 7am. ARGH. One day, i will sleep well for more than a few days at a time.


----------



## my.december

I'm in the fatigue club today. Stupid gut didn't understand the importance of sleep before work.


----------



## tamesis

Sorry to hear that!  Stupid gut is right!


----------



## mwb3779

I slept on and off all day yesterday.  Felt like crap you know?  This morning I wake up with a gut pain that makes me double over.  Gut pain sucks!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I had a bad sleep last night. Every night this week basicly hasnt been good. I am usualy a rly good sleeper. I think its because I'm quite stressed out atm. And now its got to the point where im scared of going to bed coz of how crap its guna be. Last night I just lay in bed crying for about three hours, then I managed to get three hours light sleep before lying awake for another two. Then I did finaly get into a deep sleep but had to force myself out of bed for a day at uni. My friend has offered me a Nitol pill and I wondered if anyone else has tryed it? I'm scared of trying it incase I will get hooked or wont be able to have a natural sleep but at the same time feel so desperate, any advice?
x x x x x


----------



## Jeff D.

I can't sleep.  I just want a bit of rest tonight...ugh


----------



## tamesis

That sucks! I hear ya though, sometimes i just want to jump out a window to get a good sleep for a while! 

If it's not one thing, it's another though.


----------



## Jeff D.

Yep, at least in the morning I'm having my wisdom teeth getting taken out and they are knocking me out for it so I'll at least have a little sleep and maybe a few pain pills for that day.  It's sad that I can't wait for a procedure to be done just so I can get some sleep.


----------



## tamesis

That's nice! Sometimes the best kind of sleep is an anaesthetic sleep!  Make sure you ice them all the time, follow their instructions to the T! I got a nasty absess after mine because i ate hard food too soon. and no straws or smoking, you do not want dry socket!


----------



## shazamataz

Are you getting the all out Jeff? I had mine all done at once under general and really had no problems afterwards. One of them hurt for a while but that was the one that was impacted and they had to cut it out of the bone. Otherwise I just took it easy fos a few days and did lots of salt mouth washes


----------



## mwb3779

It 430am.  Yea the insomnia is back.....  I got all of 3 hours yesterday too....


----------



## shazamataz

That's poo, Mike  I am hoping to sleep better now I'm not stressing about Dad


----------



## mwb3779

I hope you do too!


----------



## shazamataz

No luck  didn't get to sleep til after 5 am and woke at 9 so not enough sleep! AAAARRRRGGGHHHH!


----------



## mwb3779

Yeah I went to sleep around 7 or so and then woke up at 10


----------



## shazamataz

Ah, you win then


----------



## mwb3779

Since I ate that red meat a few days ago, My gut/ butt has just been on fire.  I can't wait till its over.  Being a meataterin I may actually give up moo cow.....  Sad day.


----------



## shazamataz

Sorry to hear that Mike, I guess we all have to stop eating some things. I am really stuck with what to eat at the moment ant it's getting very boring!

Get better soon


----------



## mwb3779

No kidding.  I will say pudding works for me..... And pretzels.


----------



## Jeff D.

Yeah I was knocked out.  Now I'm very pissed off because they didn't tell me my lip could be numb and I've been numb for several hours afterwords.  I hope they didn't hit a nerve because I wouldn't be able to sing until my lip gets back in order.


----------



## shazamataz

I'm sure it will come right Jeff. Some people take loner than others for the numb stuff to wear off. I think they give you that as well, even though you are put under, because it helps with the pain afterwards.

If it helps, when i go to the dentist I am a write off for the whole day afterwards as it takes several hours for me to get any feeling back, even when he uses very little of the numbing stuff.


----------



## mwb3779

From your dental problems?  I hope so too Jeff.  Singing is a great stress relief.


----------



## Jeff D.

Thanks guys.  That's why I usually get nothing at the dentist.  I rather be in pain for a bit then get the numbing crap.  At least I slept for a while today.  I'm supposed to be playing out a lot in the next few months and I'm the lead singer.


----------



## mwb3779

I wanna hear.  You have anything online?  What do you sing?


----------



## Jeff D.

I don't have anything online as of yet but hopefully soon I will.  I'm trying to write my own songs before I put anything online as I'm not comfortable covering others songs on the internet.  I play mostly praise and worship music but I'll also play a few others like Prog rock, Manchester music, fingerstyle/slap guitar, and others.  I play a lot of different styles just not rap or country.


----------



## mwb3779

Right on


----------



## Jeff D.

I'll post up when I get some music on myspace or something similar.


----------



## mwb3779

Sweet!


----------



## imisspopcorn

Oh Jeff, good luck with the wisdom teeth.....been there.


----------



## Jeff D.

I just had a situation where saliva just fell down my throat and caused me to cough like crazy so my gums started hurting so I took a pain pill and that hurt like heck going down.  I wish I never got them out, especially because I had more than enough room for them.  They just wanted me to get them out because they don't want me to get cavities back behind them.  My lip is numb, my mouth hurts like heck, I have a massive headache, and no one can understand me when I speak as I have gauze packed in the back of my mouth.  I'm so pissed off right now.  I feel like an idiot for getting this done.


----------



## shazamataz

Don't worry Jeff, honestly you will feel better really soon and it's good to get them taken care of. I had problems with mine for years, always getting inflamed and sore and wish I'd taken them out earlier!


----------



## Jeff D.

Thanks, at least that makes me feel as if I'm not crazy for getting this.  I just wished they told me what I'd be going through before it.


----------



## imisspopcorn

Listen Jeff, Shaz is right. I waited until I was 37. I kept getting cavities too. I told the dentist I would rather go through child birth again than have them pulled. He said, " That's why you have it done when you are young"....Keep food on your stomach so you don't get nauseated from the pain meds. I am so sorry.


----------



## Jeff D.

Thanks, yeah I just had a little pudding.  I'm just worried about running out of gauze pads tonight.  I guess it's a good thing I got them out.  I'm just annoyed right now I guess.  It's not even the pain it's the annoyance of not being able to speak.  I'm getting a touch of feeling back finally in my lip but not much.  Thanks for all the help, hopefully I can get some sleep tonight.  I think I'm going to switch and take a perc tonight because the lortab they gave me more like candy then anything else.


----------



## Trysha

Jeff
Did your dental people tell you about using tea bags.It is a way out if you run out of gauze and it also helps the healing.
The tea bag needs to be soaked first though.It stops bleeding and has a good effect on the wound area.
Sorry you are having a bad time and hope it will all heal up very soon
Wisdom teeth are definitely better out than in and one day you will be glad they were removed.
(((HUGS)))
annsplash


----------



## Jeff D.

No, thanks for that suggestion.  I'll have to try that out in a little bit.  I'm also really wanting some tea so maybe that's a way to do it.  Should I soak them in hot or cold water.  Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## tamesis

My hubby got his out a few months ago and the teabags worked well, we just soaked them in lukewarm water. Also, in the morning, take it easy getting up and around. Dan had been bleeding a lot through the night, and he just hopped out of bed and intot he shower as he usually does, and he passed out. so just take it slow!


----------



## Jeff D.

Oh wow, I'll definitely take it slow then.  I haven't eaten much all day and I feel a bit week but everything hurts to eat.   Hopefully the pain will leave soon and I'll stop bleeding so I can take out these gauze pads.


----------



## Jeff D.

Woohoo!!!  Even though I'm doped up on pain meds I'm still unable to sleep.  I think this is total awesomeness.  



Will someone wack me in the head with a bat already


----------



## imisspopcorn

I can't find my bat....but I need one too. Maybe a frying pan will do the trick


----------



## tamesis

sorry to hear that Jeff, that sucks!


----------



## kristyn

I have been on a five year search for help sleeping- we have literally tried everything out there and variations of mixing.  Right now I take 12.5mg of Ambien CR, 100mg of Seroquel and 1mg of Xanax in addition to all my other stuff.  It was so funny when I was in the hospital last month- all the night nurses were freaking out at the amount of meds I take- I was like "this is nothing".  It's not like I just woke up one morning and my doc put me on tons of meds- it was a gradual thing over time.
When I went in for a sleep study last year- I never fell asleep the whole night and my brain waves never even went into the pre-sleep cycle.  It was a waste.


----------



## imisspopcorn

*Low serotonin levels and insomnia*

http://ezinearticles.com/?[wiki2="S...ency-Syndrome---Signs-and-Symptoms&id=1770324

I just thought this was interesting.....Since IBD patients have altered serotonin reabsorption....


----------



## Sue-2009

Hey All! I just found this thread.  Sorry to hear about your dental surgery.  Yuck!  What an awful pain!  Sign me up for the fatiuge club.  Everyday, I think this will get better...Will It? I'm a newbie--two months in..off prednisone..Why of why am I so flippin' tired.  I take pentassa & rowasa...And an ambien at night...Is this it?  I get B12 shots and tKE MULTI vitamins...I am sooo tired!!! Sue


----------



## Jeff D.

Ugh guys, so I took lortab around 10:30 due to my wisom teeth pain, yeah it's still acting up.  Right now I have no pain but I'm tired and can't sleep.  It's like I'm wrestless and want to move yet I want to sleep.  I just needed to vent for a second.  Thanks


----------



## shazamataz

I understand Jeff. There is almost nothing worse than being exhausted and unable to sleep. Last night was a disaster for me to the point that by 5 am I got up and went for a drive and then back to bed at 6 and managed a couple of hours. This was because I have been recommended to actually get up if unable to sleep. I expect one isn't supposed to go for a drive but I couldn't think of anything else I felt like doing with myself!


----------



## tamesis

things have been pretty bad for me lately, really dont' sleep well at all, even with sleeping pills, and it frustrates the heck out of me! My whole body is aching, my stomach is cramping, and i'm just tired of stinking waiting for things to get better! Hopefully when i start the cipro/flagyl monday it will start improving.


----------



## acg101

*cipro.flagyl sleeping*

tamesis, don’t get discouraged.. The good news with the flagyl/cipro is that this combo works fast. I was on this combo for 8 years and in the most part in 90% remission. Ultimately I developed an acute sensitivity ( my gi doc doubled my dosage in error)  and I had to switch to Remicade (now on Cimzia). The lack of sleep is frustrating and so important factor in healing process. I have had the same issues with no sleep  and even with 2 ambien 10mg it did not work... until I got on a gluten free diet allowing my cramps to subside and resting my bowels.
hang in there. btw don’t drink alcohol with the antibiotics. Also dont take the meds before you go to sleep because a possible side effect of this combo that it will keep you wired.


----------



## tamesis

Argh, i'm getting so tired of this. LOL. I just feel like i have no focus, i read through threads five times and still don't have a grasp of what's going on, so i can't even post anything coherant. I sleep, and then wake up within hours feeling exhausted, but can't go back to sleep. Blah! Well, just gotta keep keeping on, but i'm just so anxious to start sleeping properly again!


----------



## CrohnieCarolyn

It's baaaaaaaaaack!!!!! I was sleeping fine until a week ago and now I can not fall asleep or if I do I am up in an hour or two and can't get back to sleep - no pain or running to the bathroom but a bit of stress of school but not enough to make me THIS crazy - so awful - been up all night and now I have to get in the shower and start my day - ARG!!!  I do have a lot of pain from fibromyalgia the doc thinks that's what it is -If one more doctor tells me something NEW is wrong with me I may just have to check myself into the old age home - okay off to start my day EXHAUSTED ...fun idn't it?


----------



## tamesis

sorry to hear that Carolyn! I can totally empathise...I'm extremely lucky (in a weird way) that i'm too sick to work right now, so if i don't have get up and go, i can just lounge during the day. It certainly does make life hard to live though. You're not alone!


----------



## Cackman888

man i am so bloody tired............... i hate this bullshit disease


----------



## Astra

bagsie I join too
seriously fatigued,  burnt out, eyes hanging out of me head, more bags than Heathrow! 
and still an insomniac!
but not as wired now i'm tapering off
oooooooo
is that why i'm fatigued?


----------



## beth

Insomnia is not a side effect of azathioprine/Imuran. What else are you taking?.. and have you notified your consultant it's making you hyper/etc?


----------



## Astra

mmmmmmmmm 
yes that's true Beth

Erazer you need to tell the docs  asap

xxxx


----------



## acg101

Hi, I found a way to fall and stay asleep. I am on Imuran 100mg and Cimzia every 2 weeks.
I take 2.5 mg valium 1 hour before I go to bed and 6.5 mg Ambien CR.

It works great!


----------



## mwb3779

Valium would be nice I assume.  I just don't want any more pills!   Thanks though for the suggestion.   It may get to that point.


----------



## shazamataz

The problem with valium is that it is addictive and loses effectiveness quickly so you have to up the dose. It isn't actually that helpful for sleep. You would need one of the other benzos like Temazepam for that.


----------



## mwb3779

We are a freaking pharmacy of knowledge!!


----------



## shazamataz

It's kinda weird knowing all this stuff!!


----------



## mwb3779

No kidding, so wish I didn't though.  I just think who cares, so I have to pick up  9 prescriptions at once and yeah so what of it.... ? lol


----------



## acg101

I have not been sleeping for a long long time. as we all know the body healing during the sleep cycle. mine at best was 2-3 hrs WITH 15mg Ambien (zolpidem). I would take 10mg sleep 2 hrs and 5mg for 1-2 more hours.
As the Cimzia kicked in and my pain went down, I wanted to reduce the Ambien.
My friend doc suggested the Valium, at very low dosage of 2.5mg an hour before I go to sleep and an Ambien CR 6.5mg.   
I sleep 7+ hours. It is the best feeling in the world. only people who cant sleep can appreciate.
I am not worried about getting addicted to valium. its a low dosage and I have not increased it in 4 wks.


----------



## mwb3779

Well men to that!  Sleep is taken no matter what.


----------



## crystal5520002000

I sleep but when I wake up I feel like I havent slept at all.  I have started to take over the counter melatonin to try and increase my sleep to have better rest. But I still wake up in the middle of the night and my husband laughs at me for the random things I say or do while sleeping. So I guess I never make it to that deep sleep just kind of awake.


----------



## mwb3779

Have you had any sleep studies??


----------



## acg101

Crysta:, we know that the body heals during REM sleep cycle which is the deep sleep state. 
if you wake in the middle of the night , as I did ... and woke up my wife, you know the feeling.
first, for me the cimzia did the trick by reducing the pain and the bathroom runs.
i have a severe case of cd , no surgeries


----------



## Justicexhaze

30 mg of temazapam (spelling?) and 2mg xanax...but still can lay awake and stare into the dark.


----------



## acg101

Justicexhaze said:
			
		

> 30 mg of temazapam (spelling?) and 2mg xanax...but still can lay awake and stare into the dark.


 they are both powerfull short acting meds.
Not sure in your issue is falling a sleep or staying a sleep? or both?


----------



## Jeff D.

Why does it take so much effort to get to sleep?  I wish I could be one of those people who just fell asleep naturally but alas I'm not.  I guess I'll keep trying.haha


----------



## beth

I know what you mean.... 

I have a supply of temazapam to help kick my sleep cycles back into some kind of acceptance. It's really annoying feeling soooooooo very tired, yet when you go to bed you just dont fall off to sleep. Then I get into a vicious cycle of it winding me up and getting upset. It's then I take the drugs! just for a few nights.


----------



## acg101

*sleep cycle*

Like you Jeff, I had a real problem falling asleep and staying a sleep. For years I tried Helcion but I built a tolerance and had to stop and switched to 10mg Ambien. But even with the Ambien often, when I had break through pain, I woke up and I could never fall back asleep and I would be very tired all day.
Finally, I tried a new combination of 2.5 mg Diazepam, 30 minutes before bed time and reduced my Ambien from 10mg to 6.25 CR  which for the past 2 months allows me to sleep 5 to 7 hours and even if I wake up I go right back to sleep and no morning grogginess. It feels so good to sleep. My doctor is not worried about the possible addictive effects of the Diazepam, which I already reduced to 2mg and next week to 1.5mg. This will enable my body to get into a sleep cycle. I travel a lot to different time zones and that drives my sleep cycle crazy.


----------



## acg101

Like you Jeff, I had a real problem falling asleep and staying a sleep. For years I tried Helcion but I built a tolerance and had to stop and switched to 10mg Ambien. But even with the Ambien often, when I had break through pain, I woke up and I could never fall back asleep and I would be very tired all day.
Finally, I tried a new combination of 2.5 mg Diazepam, 30 minutes before bed time and reduced my Ambien from 10mg to 6.25 CR  which for the past 2 months allows me to sleep 5 to 7 hours and even if I wake up I go right back to sleep and no morning grogginess. It feels so good to sleep. My doctor is not worried about the possible addictive effects of the Diazepam, which I already reduced to 2mg and next week to 1.5mg. This will enable my body to get into a sleep cycle. I travel a lot to different time zones and that drives my sleep cycle crazy.


----------



## Jeff D.

Man, again I can't sleep.  I'm just not tired.  I feel very excited for some reason and I haven't even had any cafeine tonight.  I can't wait for my surgery so i can start exercising and then I can start sleeping at a better time...


----------



## acg101

Hi Jeff, I hope you feel better and I can hear your excitment for the upcoming surgery. Please keep us up to date
All the best!!


----------



## CrohnsHobo

I started taking 10mg of the Ambien about two weeks ago. It has been great. My problem was falling asleep. This usually gets me there fairly quickly and I don't wake up feeling all doped up.


----------



## acg101

*ambien*

CrohnsHobo, I am so glad you found a way to falling asleep. Please reach out if you have any questions. best wishes


----------



## belle1999

i am glad i found this thread. i was having this time period when i was just so exhausted that i could take a nap in the middle of the day and still go to bed at a normal time. now, i am finding i still get tired, but i am not napping as much. however, it is also taking longer for me to actually go to sleep. glad i am not the only one!


----------



## acg101

belle1999 said:


> i am glad i found this thread. i was having this time period when i was just so exhausted that i could take a nap in the middle of the day and still go to bed at a normal time. now, i am finding i still get tired, but i am not napping as much. however, it is also taking longer for me to actually go to sleep. glad i am not the only one!


As a side effect of all the meds that we're taking is diffucuty in falling asleep. Its so maddning that the insurance company will not pay for your cimzia.
best wishes
acg


----------



## Lisa

I find I wake up @4am-5am - then have trouble falling back asleep.....usually by 9pm I am ready for bed - but not always.....doesn't matter what time I go to bed either - could be 9pm, could be 1am - I am still up @4-5.......

Ambien does work for me, as does benadryl to get me to sleep.....


----------



## Jeff D.

I can't believe it's 3:30 and I'm not really very tired.  I don't know why I just can't get a decent nights sleep.  That's all I want.  You would think taking a percocet would help me get to sleep...ugh.  Hopefully in a month or so I can start exercising so I can be tired for a change.


----------



## acg101

pasobuff said:


> I find I wake up @4am-5am - then have trouble falling back asleep.....usually by 9pm I am ready for bed - but not always.....doesn't matter what time I go to bed either - could be 9pm, could be 1am - I am still up @4-5.......
> 
> Ambien does work for me, as does benadryl to get me to sleep.....



Few months ago I started using 2.5 Diazapen (valium)  30 minutes before I go to sleep and then 6.25 Ambien cr. it lets me fall asleep and sleep for 6-7 hours which it is like a miracle for me.

Jeff - I dont know about the Percs, in my case they kept me up.
I hope you feel better soon. did you do your entire surgery Laparoscopically?
best
:ysmile:


----------



## MisB

I take Restoril 15 mg.  Sometimes it works, sometimes not.  Last night I forgot to take it early enough and couldn't sleep until about 4.  Then, woke up at 6 and couldn't go back to sleep until about 8.  I'm so tired! But I have a dr's appt in 30 minutes.  We'll see how this day goes.


----------



## mwb3779

I've never taken that.  Do you know how it compares to Ambien?


----------



## Astra

Hi Mike hope you're ok?
I've been taking herbal Nytol and it knocks me out! it contains valerian a natural sleep aid, and I take 2 half an hour before bed, it makes you feel woozy and sleepy, good stuff! 
Also, Codeine Phosphate is fab, it's a painkiller and makes you drowsy but you can't drive etc, but it helps you to nod off with ease, I was given it in hospital and was fretting cos of the noise, I couldn't sleep, and it knocked me out, didn't hear a thing! Unfortunately, it can be addictive. I only take some in emergencies, when I haven't slept for a coupla nights.


----------



## mwb3779

Thanks, Codeine I surly don't want.


----------



## Trev

hi Astra i take Codeine Phosphate to help with D and pain, explains why i want to sleep all the time, doesnt explain the constant fatigue. i need energy pills.


----------



## Marie

My sleep has been disturbed since childhood really. Diagnosed with Crohns at 18 (1980). Basically a lifetime of sleep problems since then. Now I sometimes sleep 21 out of 24 hours, good day is 12-15. Also hardly any pattern to my sleeping really, tends strongly to a nocturnal rhythm if anything (this is when I can't get to sleep very often). Lots of naps after being awake for a few hours during the day. Also get very drained and often need to nap after painful diarrhea. I don't currently take any medications for sleeping problems. Temporarily tried sleeping pills and valium in the past - helped me get to sleep but didn't help in balancing sleep problems overall. Needless to say all this has affected my ability to work normal jobs over my whole adult life, crashed out of many jobs along the way, best results with casual work but even that is too difficult for now. Weird thing is my Crohns is not even apparently active (aside from low B12), though I've had two resections in the past as well as surgery for uterine fibroids. I can have good strong bursts of energy in a momentary kind of way. Rest of the time I am sleeping so much and have very little stamina. I engage with life a lot through the internet now. From what some of you are saying, I will ask my doctor about sleep studies.


----------



## Sidders

mwb3779 said:


> Maybe they could combine some drugs to help me get to sleep and then another to stay asleep?  What I wouldn't give for 8 hours of unbroken sleep.  Its 2 am here and I'm wide awake.  I've been up since 10 am after sleeping only 4 hours.


Have you tried Ambien CR (Controlled Release)?  It's supposed to release throughout the night to help you stay asleep.


----------



## mwb3779

Oh yeah, I've tried that one...  Not luck there either.  I'm just used to it now.


----------



## MisB

mwb3779 said:


> I've never taken that.  Do you know how it compares to Ambien?


Sorry I didn't get back sooner, I loose my way through theses threads sometimes.  Anyway, I've taken Ambien before, a few years ago, and it left me feeling hungover the next day.  If I remember correctly, it made me a little irritable, too.  That might be because I'm also a recovering alcoholic and the hangover feeling would make anyone cranky. LOL.   Restoril does not have the after effect, but I don't think it's as strong.  It does not seem to be working as well lately as when I first starting taking it, so I don't know if I'm building a tolerance.  I'm still getting my meds adjusted.  Anyway, I would try to talk to your Dr. and see if they have any samples so you could try it.  Good luck and sweet dreams!


----------



## mwb3779

Thanks, I just decided to stop taking my sleep aid and stick with my melitonin for now.  Sleep when I can kind of thing.


----------

